# Dois-je enlever mon OpticalDrive ?



## Membre supprimé 447952 (25 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon problème est entièrement futile, mais je me pose cette question depuis 1-2 mois : 
Je n'utilise jamais mon lecteur DVD sur mon macbook pro. Je n'ai pas besoin de le remplacer par un disque dur pour plus d'espace ou un SSD car mon MBP à un SSD de 256Go(suffisant pour moi). Mais je le transporte pas mal et j'aime qu'il démarre vite. Donc mes questions sont les suivantes : 

Pensez vous que si j'enlève le OD (opticalDrive) ça se ressentira au niveau du poids ?
Au niveau de la vitesse de démarrage (pas de test si un CD ou non dedans)
Au niveau de la ventilation (plus de vide donc moins de chaleur), voir même remplacer l'OD par un ventillo ?

En vous souhaitant de bonne fête,
Léo


----------



## Arlequin (26 Décembre 2012)

Hello



Leolelego a dit:


> Pensez vous que si j'enlève le OD (opticalDrive) ça se ressentira au niveau du poids ?
> Au niveau de la vitesse de démarrage (pas de test si un CD ou non dedans)
> Au niveau de la ventilation (plus de vide donc moins de chaleur), voir même remplacer l'OD par un ventillo ?



1) insignifiant, ça ne pèse pas lourd un SD
2) insignifiant, sauf si tu es à la recherche d'un gain de 2 sec 
3) je crains surtout une entrée possible de poussières/crasse par la fente d'entrée du lecteur

Mais ce n'est que mon avis

A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (26 Décembre 2012)

Ok cool, merci Arlequin, j'avais pas pensé à la poussière ...


----------



## mistik (26 Décembre 2012)

Leolelego a dit:


> Ok cool, merci Arlequin, j'avais pas pensé à la poussière ...


Tu vas faire un pansement autour de la fente en y apposant un petit bout de scotch &#8230; dès lors cela ne sera pas très sexy &#8230; sur ton mbp ! ^^


----------



## CBi (26 Décembre 2012)

Ça fait dans les 200g. = pas neutre dans le poids total de la machine.


----------



## zorg2000 (11 Janvier 2013)

Tu met le scotch à l'intérieur du mac, pas a l'extérieur, ce sera invisible, prends un truc qui tien bien, pas du scotch carrefour 1er prix mais un truc sérieux. 
Type chatterton noir de bricolage, en étant en noir on ne verra même pas que ton mac a plus de CD.

Et 200g c'est déja ça même si je ne suis pas sur qu'on sente la différence.


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (18 Janvier 2013)

C'est ce que j'ai pensé aussi. après 200gr ça se sent pas trop donc je vais rien faire je pense, mais merci beaucoup à tout le monde !


----------



## Tom.P (30 Mars 2013)

Je viens de tomber sur ce topic, et j'avoue que j'me demande la même chose et ça m'intéresse carrément de savoir si tu l'as fait, et si tu as ressenti quelque chose au final, ou pas du tout 

Merci d'avance !


----------

